# Rubbing face on the grass?



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Why do dogs do this? Both my boys have rubbed themselves in a particular piece of grass in my garden today - no other dogs have been in there apart from Jack, Ollie and Bobby. Why is this?

I know my Westie used to rub himself in poo and I assumed the poo was from a bitch in heat?

But that can't be the case in my garden!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Who do dogs tend take after more?*

oops - wanted a new thread here!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

*Julie* said:


> Why do dogs do this? Both my boys have rubbed themselves in a particular piece of grass in my garden today - no other dogs have been in there apart from Jack, Ollie and Bobby. Why is this?
> 
> I know my Westie used to rub himself in poo and I assumed the poo was from a bitch in heat?
> 
> But that can't be the case in my garden!


 Lily always rubs on a worm or birds poo (nice )


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

yummy!!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Idk why mine do in the house and outside...I think it might be a smell on the grass or the carpet and they like that smell and they want that smell on them. Mine do the kicking of the back legs after the pee which makes grass and leaves go into the air...and I think they try to look like macho lil dogs lol.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

my do this on worm...


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Idk why mine do in the house and outside...I think it might be a smell on the grass or the carpet and they like that smell and they want that smell on them. Mine do the kicking of the back legs after the pee which makes grass and leaves go into the air...and I think they try to look like macho lil dogs lol.


When mine kick my Mom says they're doing the moon walk.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

michele said:


> Lily always rubs on a worm or birds poo (nice )


Lola does the exact same thing on a worm & bird poop!!!
Why?????


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think they like icky smells on them. :lol:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

This is too funny about the worms!!!! Ben did this twice in the last couple of days, he sees a worm (dead or alive) on the sidewalk and he stops and rubs his face on it !!!!! What is that all about?


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

I used to be really into dog behavior and I learned that a lot of times dogs wil roll in a spot where a prey animal has been, such as a duck or squirrel, etc. They roll in the scent to smell like the animal, which masks their "predator" scent from other animals. This way their prey can't smell them coming, and think it is a goose, squirrel, etc.. It is a behavior that many predators use to mask their scent and give them an edge in hungting. Dogs today obviously don't need to hunt their food, but it is an instinct, and most dogs still do this at one time or another. 
The other day I was walking my dogs in the woods and Tido stopped and rolled in the grass. It was barely noticeable, buit there was a small pile of animal poo that he had rolled in. He was masking his scent!


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

zaek1 said:


> When mine kick my Mom says they're doing the moon walk.


Lol, actually I think they are scratching the grass to mark their territory to other dogs, lol.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

hahahaha the moon walk  They are marking their territory. 

Ryleigh rolled the other day and I thought, ewww I smell something dead. She found a little lizard my son had scooped from the bottom of the pool and thrown outside. Needless to say she needed a bath, bleeeeck!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody does this too. The rolling in bird poo and every stray worm he finds. Although he doesn't just roll in them. He eats them too. UGH! 

The other day he was picking and picking at something on the patio and I went over to see and it was a dried up worm and he was scraping it off the concrete with his teeth so he could eat it! EWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

How can such cute little dogs be so gross? Lol.


----------

